# Tips und Tricks zum fische fangen.



## Speedy 1975 (20. Juni 2016)

Ich möchte den bestand im teich reduzieren.  Nur sind die goldies echt Fuchsig.
Reuse 2 tage liegen lassen.....nix
__ Senke erst nen tag im wasser gelassem zum angewöhnen und dann mit futter und Lockmittel angelockt.... nur Teilerfolg.
Grade die goldies sind so vorsichtig das die nicht über das netz schwimmen.
Habt ihr noch ideen...?
Nach einer woche hatte ich 6 mit der senke und zwei mit der reuse gefangen. 
Aber auch nach zwei Wochen pause sind die gegenüber den geräten noch sehr misstrauisch


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juni 2016)

Wasser abpumpen und einsammeln. Das ganze aber besser im Herbst. Nicht das der Fischlaich sich noch wieder im Teich entwickelt.​


----------



## jule (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo, keine Ahnung ob unsere besonders lieb, interessiert oder einfach besonders doof sind, aber ehe ich so viele raus holen musste, hab ich den Kescher immer wieder langsam im Wasser hin und her bewegt. Wenn ich nicht am Wasser war, lag er direkt sichtbar über der Kante. Zu Beginn sind sie weg, aber nach und nach kamen sie gucken. Ich habe den Kescher jeden Tag etwas im Wasser bewegt. Die Fische kommen und schauen... hatte dann sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen,  weil sie so brav da rein geschwommen sind.  

Ich denke, dass man sie schon "dran gewöhnen" kann. Das macht es allen Beteiligten ja einfacher, aber braucht Zeit und Regelmäßigkeit. 

Ach und bei mir klappt das nur mit dem "geübten" in orangen,  bei dem anderem kommen sie nicht 

  

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Juni 2016)

Na da haben wir es  zum Glück leicht, unsere Koi lassen sich alles streicheln & auch heben.
Gleiche gilt für die __ Shubunkin, lassen sich auch mit der Hand fangen, dies funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn man ein paar bestimmte möchte. Bei allen muss man schon zu harten Mitteln greifen.


----------



## S.Hammer (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

gegen Goldfische hab ich auch viel versucht,
2  verschieden Reusen (gehen nur kleine rein)
__ Senke, mit anfüttern und tagelang hängen lassen (1 Einziger)
Netz auf dem Boden versenkt, ein rundes Estrichgitter in die Mitte, dort angefüttert, das die Koi nicht hinschwimmen (keiner, nur einer unter dem Netz verheddert)
Zugnetz  2 Versuche, je rund 40 - 50 Goldfische rausgeholt

Abpumpen wird demnächst gemacht, wenn meine bakteriellen Probleme gelöst sind (bereits zu 90 % erledigt). 
Zusätzlich zum vorhandenen Quick up Pool habe ich bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für kleines Geld noch 2 Pools besorgt, damit das temperierte Wasser erhalten bleibt.
Ich denke das ich mit ner 16.000 Tauchpumpe mit 1,5 Zoll Schlauch den Teich in 2 Stunden leer habe, Koi in einen Pool,
Goldfische in ne Bowl und dann das Wasser wieder retour....

Vermutlich bleibt ein Teil der Brut erhalten aber bei der nächsten Teicherweiterung fällt er ja länger trocken....

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2016)

HI,

"Wurm am Schonhaken" läßt kein __ Goldfisch links liegen

wenn man einen gößeren Bestand abzufischen hat geht aber auch net alles auf einmal. Wenn mehrere Fische nach oben abhauen werden die anderen natürlich auch mistrauisch

MfG Frank


----------



## S.Hammer (21. Juni 2016)

Pumpen ist die 4 stunden Lösung und 100 Stück sind weg


----------



## Speedy 1975 (21. Juni 2016)

Naja das mit dem schonhaken ist ne idee...mal die Angler im bekannten kreis fragen....ich angel nicht und auch nix Ahnung davon.
 Anfang letztes jahr habe ich auch schonmal reduziert und dann mit der reuse und ner selbst gebauten flaschen reuse. Ging gut alle paar stunden erfolg. Soviel zum thema vergesslich wie ein __ Goldfisch. ....

...


----------



## Lion (22. Juni 2016)

ich setzt mich am Teich mit meiner Gitarre und spiele, dann kommen die Fische um zu sehen, wer da spielt,
und dann lassen die sich sehr leicht fangen.


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2016)

Im Dunkeln mit Taschenlampe und Kescher, oder Haken aber bei den letzten drei dauert es!


----------



## tosa (22. Juni 2016)

Was hast du denn für einen Kescher, meistens klappt das dadurch nicht....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Kescher, meistens klappt das dadurch nicht....



zumal sämtlich Fische ja auch in stockdunklester Nacht die Wasserbewegungen eines Keschers der im Teich bewegt wird mittels Seitenlinienorgan orten können und so meißt stiften gehen bevor sie in ne Ecke ohne Fluchtmöglichkeit gedrängt worden sind sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juni 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> ich setzt mich am Teich mit meiner Gitarre und spiele, dann kommen die Fische um zu sehen, wer da spielt,
> und dann lassen die sich sehr leicht fangen.


...also wenn ich mich mit einer Gitarre an den Teich setze werde ich bestimmt wegen Tierquälerei verhaften.


----------

